# السؤال عن طرق تخفيض صوت مضخات المياه في المنزل



## زكي بدر (29 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
عندي مضخه مياه قدره 1 حصان , تم وضعها علي قاعده حديديه مثبته في الحائط , وعند التشغيل وجدت ان الصوت قد يبدو مزعجا خاصه انه قد تم تركيبها في الشقه , لذلك سوف اعرض مقترحاتي لحل المشكله قبل التنفيذ و ارجو من سيادتكم تصحيحها اذا كانت خطأ او الاضافه عليها و هي كالآتي :-

1- استبدال القاعده الحديديه بقاعده خشبيه بخشب صناعي يسمي ( كونتر )
2 استعمال قواعد من المطاط و تثبيت المضخه عليها و ذلك لامتصاص الاهتزازات و منع انتقالها للحائط .
3- عمل صندوق خشبي به فتحات تهويه و تغطيه المضخه به .
4- عمل تغليف لجسم المضخه فقط بماده عازله للصوت ( لكني لا اعرف اي ماده مناسبه )

هذا ما اقترحته , فهل يسهم ذلك في جعل الصوت هاديء ؟؟؟


----------



## king.khadawy (29 يوليو 2011)

سلام عليكم
أنا لسه مركب مضخة مياه برضوا اول امبارح بس انا ركبتها فى منور العمارة مش داخل الشقة وكانت من النوع الأيطالى مش الصينى المتوفر بكثرة فى مصر . الصينى رولمان البلى به ردىء يصدر صوت مزعج بعكس الأيطالى عموما يا باشمهندس الصوت لن تستطتيع التخلص منه نهائيا ولكن فعلا وجود افكار لتخفيضه وامتصاصه فكرة ممتازة . ممكن تخللى القاعدة الحديدية زى ما هى لكن ضع قطع من المطاط كحشو بينها وبين جسم الماتور واربط عليهم مسامير التثبيت كويس جدا . عمل صندوق خشبى يغطى المضخة بالكامل ما عدا جهة مروحة التبريد للموتور الكهربى اما المضخة فتبردها اصلا المياه المارة بها . توجد مادة تستخدم فى عمل الأسقف الحديثة الأكوستيك العازلة للصوت ممكن تبطن بيها الصندوق جيدا من الداخل . بس السؤال قبل كل دا انت ليه حطيت المضخة فى الشقة مع انك ممكن تحطها فى المنور زى ما عملت انا؟


----------



## عايض (30 يوليو 2011)

صحيح


----------



## زكي بدر (30 يوليو 2011)

تم و ضعها في الشقه , نظرا لوجود تغذيه المياه بعد مدخل العماره , وليس بالمنور , و لذلك لو تم وضعها بالأسفل ستواجه مشكله تشويه المنظر العام بالاضافه لضيق المكان و اعتقاد السكان بالأدوار السفليه انك ستقطع عنهم المياه في حاله تركيبك للموتور . و المضخه ايطاليه الصنع ماركه dab قدره 1 حصان و لا يوجد بها اي مشاكل تصنيع .


----------



## زكي بدر (30 يوليو 2011)

king.khadawy قال:


> سلام عليكم
> أنا لسه مركب مضخة مياه برضوا اول امبارح بس انا ركبتها فى منور العمارة مش داخل الشقة وكانت من النوع الأيطالى مش الصينى المتوفر بكثرة فى مصر . الصينى رولمان البلى به ردىء يصدر صوت مزعج بعكس الأيطالى عموما يا باشمهندس الصوت لن تستطتيع التخلص منه نهائيا ولكن فعلا وجود افكار لتخفيضه وامتصاصه فكرة ممتازة . ممكن تخللى القاعدة الحديدية زى ما هى لكن ضع قطع من المطاط كحشو بينها وبين جسم الماتور واربط عليهم مسامير التثبيت كويس جدا . عمل صندوق خشبى يغطى المضخة بالكامل ما عدا جهة مروحة التبريد للموتور الكهربى اما المضخة فتبردها اصلا المياه المارة بها . توجد مادة تستخدم فى عمل الأسقف الحديثة الأكوستيك العازلة للصوت ممكن تبطن بيها الصندوق جيدا من الداخل . بس السؤال قبل كل دا انت ليه حطيت المضخة فى الشقة مع انك ممكن تحطها فى المنور زى ما عملت انا؟



يا ريت اسم الماده العازله للصوت


----------



## ايمن الكبره (31 يوليو 2011)

*ا**لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​*اخى العزيز
الموضوع ليس له علاقة بالطلمبة واصدار صوت ضجيج بسبب ntpsh وهو وضع الطلمبة بعيدا عن مصدر المياه مما يجبر الطلمبة ان تعمل باقصى جهد لها حتى تسحب المياه وهذا يوثر عليها*

والله اعلم
​


----------



## المضخة الصامتة (11 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبه مني لكم جميعا 


هل تعاني من مشكلة ضعف ضخ المياه في الشلال او النافورة ...؟


هل تعاني من مشكلة ضعف المياه في الجاكوزي ...؟


هل تعاني من صوت مزعج في مضخة الجاكوزي ...؟


هل تعاني من مشكلة ضعف ضخ المياه داخل منزلك ...؟


هل تعاني من صوت مزعج في مضخة المياة القديمة ...؟


هل تعاني من صرف كبير في المياه والكهرباء ....؟ 


هل تعاني من كثرة الصيانة لمضخة المياه بين فترة وفترة أخرى ....؟


الــحــل مــوجــود 


مضخات " Syllent " لأول مرة في المملكة العربية السعودية 


مضخات سايلنت البرازيلية الأولى من نوعها التي تعمل بهدوء تام 


لمشاهدة مضخة المياه الصامتة إضغط على الرابط التالي 









الوكلاء الوحيدون في : 


مدينة جدة - مؤسسة السارية الدولية - شارع البلدية - 
ت : 6681778 - ج: 0555323748


أو الإتصال على الرقم المتوفر في الإعلان 


قريبا في الرياض


لمتابعة صفحتنا على الفيس بوك 


اتبع هذا الرابط : https://www.facebook.com/SyllentPumps​


----------

